# Best Safety Glasses??



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

I've tried these three styles and they either still let in dust or they fog up quickly. Can any of you suggest anything? I really like the $7.99 pair from Rockler with the foam lining but they just fog up so fast! 

Any suggestions are appreciated!

-Seth


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Anti-fog wipes, work well. :smile:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

what are you using them for? sanding or cutting? I know it sounds silly but I have found that a good fitting pair of swimming goggles works really well for sanding. It is the only thing that I can use my dusk mask with and not fog up. 
I would use them for impact situations though


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

The ones you wear consistently. Can't keep everything out all the time. Unless your rocking a full facer with a dedicated air supply. When I used to weld even with a full hood and safety glasses stuff still worked it's way in there. Unless you're willing to buy and consistently wear something that seals to your head safety glasses are a detour rant.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of work are you doing? Sure dust is gonna get behind glasses. They're not designed to keep dust out, they're designed to protect your eyes from pieces of wood metal hurling at them at high speeds. If you want something to keep all dust out and protect your eyes and not fog, try this:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...pplies___Trend_Airshield_Pro___trend_pro?Args=


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> If you want something to keep all dust out and protect your eyes and not fog, try this:
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...pplies___Trend_Airshield_Pro___trend_pro?Args=


 ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
My first car kept out the dust, and was cheaper.....lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

You could buy an SCBA and mask from auction! Lol... That'll keep all the dust, debris AND even fumes out! lol... Only last about 30 min per bottle though...

~tom


----------

